# True purple for darker skintones?



## QueenBam (May 9, 2010)

Hi ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





am I the only one that has real trouble getting purples to show up right on my skin? I'm around NC 30 and the only ones that I can get to work are just not as bluish as i'd like. Or extremely chalky.
 I want to find something that is closer to a cobalt blue than to a magenta. Especially in eyeshadows.

like, this shade (pic unrelated)





Any ideas??


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 9, 2010)

I know that Sinful colors makes a Blue lipstick called "Blue Magic" or something like that.  Maybe that over a purpleish lip liner like magenta would give you the color your looking for.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 9, 2010)

Full Force Violet pigment is coming to mind.. maybe track down a sample to try mixed with gloss for lips?

As for eye shadow, I haven't tried it personally but maybe something like Sugarpill's Poison Plum used with a blue base?


----------



## Mabelle (May 9, 2010)

im gonna go with violet trance.
i know it gets a lot of flack for being "chalky" (i dont find it is!)
its its got a strong blue undertone and is a beauty


----------



## GirlyDork (May 9, 2010)

I know that I don't have dark or even medium-toned skin, but I've heard that using a white base under bright eye shadows will really make them pop, even on darker skin. I've used MAC Eye Kohl in Fascinating under e/s and it makes it noticeably more vibrant. NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk would do a similar thing.

As for a good purple, many people have deemed MUFE #92 as the best purple ever (which is why I want it!!!!!!)

HTH


----------



## nunu (May 9, 2010)

MAC's Violet Trance and MUFE's 92


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 9, 2010)

3rd violet trance.  Maybe you could try Atlantic blue with a pink base.


----------



## spectrolite (May 9, 2010)

The colour of those shoes is amaaazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Definitely try out Violet Trance e/s. Earthen Glow Minerals make a colour called "African Violet" which also looks like the shoe colour. I would try it on top of a white base like Nyx Milk. Pack the colour on, don't sweep it. You should get a really good and even colour pay off that way.

Another great base to try are the Mehron Paradise Aquacolours. In the Pastel Palette there is a fantastic purple that works well with purple shadows and pigments. The blue colour from the Tropical Palette is also really good for purples. I'm pretty sure you can buy these colours separately without having to purchase the whole palette. I posted some swatches of the Mehron colours a while back. You can see the colours they have on offer here: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...atches-142219/

You can also try the Mac Chromacake or Chromaline in Marine Ultra or the Stila Smudgepot in Colbalt Clutch which is a bright blue.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 10, 2010)

Urban Decay "Ransom" is a deep blue-purple that shows up on me without even a primer.  A lipgloss that shows up as a true blue-purple on me is Smashbox "Prep".


----------



## bis (May 10, 2010)

SMH has a purple called Ultra Violet, reminds me a lot of the shoes colour


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

If you can find it in a CCO or the clearance bins here you could try MAC's Odd Couple MES. I find the purple solid colour really vibrant, and easy to heighten with a shadestick / greasepaint stick / NYX jumbo stick as a base.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 10, 2010)

I would suggest MUFE #92 and even UD's Freakshow its a bit frosty but its a nice blue based purple. Also using a white base helps there have been a few great suggestions already in this thread.


----------



## QueenBam (May 11, 2010)

Thank You Girlies!!!!!!!


----------



## L281173 (May 29, 2010)

I love MAC's Violetta


----------



## Blushbaby (May 30, 2010)

MUFE #92.

Violet Trance is bloody awful IMO. Hard to get the damn thing to lift off the pan and almost broke my 239 trying to pack it on my lid. I had to kick it out of my house - SOLD!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_MAC's Violet Trance and MUFE's 92_

 





 Both are awesome on NC 30! My summer shade.


----------



## thiscarmen (May 31, 2010)

You could also try Urban Decay's Flash


----------

